# Broken Oil Dipstick = Vacuum Leak?



## AutoMeister (Jun 22, 2004)

I have scavenged these forums and have found conflicting information... can a cracked (broken horizontally, not vertically) oil dipstick casing (orange plastic crapola) cause a vacuum leak and result in a rough idle? Expert opinions needed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

yes. The pcv system pulls vapor out of the crankcase via the intake manifold when the motor is in vacuum. 
It could mess with how the car runs, as it's introducing unmetered air under vacuum....
unplug the maf and run the car...see if there is a difference.


_Modified by 20aeman at 3:34 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## AutoMeister (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (20aeman)*

I just yanked off the MAF connector and the car seems to run the same... what does this mean with regards to the cracked dipstick tube?


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (AutoMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoMeister* »_I just yanked off the MAF connector and the car seems to run the same... what does this mean with regards to the cracked dipstick tube?

I also didn't notice my car running any differently when my dipstick tube broke but you should replace it anyway as it is a vac leak. Keep in mind, not every vac leak is going to significantly alter the way the car runs so you may not be able to tell simply by listening for it.


_Modified by 20VT*J4 at 4:34 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*

I drove my car for two weeks waiting on the new housing for the dipstick. Didn't notice anything wrong with performance at all.


----------



## AutoMeister (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Run L1ke H3LL)*

Well, I removed the POS oil dip stick tube and for the last day and a half, I have no more vacuum leak and no more rough idling. I'm not sure this could have been the cause but it seems to have helped... for now... crapola is pictured below.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (AutoMeister)*

Looks just like mine did when i replaced it 3 weeks ago, also


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I just did mine today, I have yet to run the car. My car has been running like crap for the past few weeks.
15$ at the dealer for me, they had it in stock.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yay plastic!


----------



## dgilberti (Mar 5, 2007)

is there a metal replacement for this?


----------



## AutoMeister (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (dgilberti)*

If there is a metal replacement for this dipstick tube, which there should be, I did not find one. I replaced mine for about $10 but this was for a plastic one. I would have paid triple for a metal one!


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (AutoMeister)*

Reviving this thread for a related question.
When I pressure test my engine I'm getting air coming out of the top of the dipstick tube where the dipstick rod-seat is. My tube is newish and is not cracked. I can push down on the dipstick rod-handle and slow down the air from coming out but it's still sneaking by. I'm only running about 10 lbs pressure from the compressor during the test.
My idle Hg's are about 18 and I'm only hitting about 5 lbs boost in 1st, 13 lbs in second, 15/16 in 3rd on APR 91 (used to be spiking around 18).
Should pressurized air be getting out of the dipstick tube like this and/or how can I fix this?


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (ThatsGoodT)*

I would also like to find an answer for the question about air leaking from dipstick during testing. I have the same issue.


_Modified by scousa at 10:36 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (scousa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scousa* »_I would also like to find an answer for the question about air leaking from dipstick during testing. I have the same issue.

_Modified by scousa at 10:36 PM 1-6-2010_

your going to get some air blow past the rings...


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

Disconnect and cap off all lines PCV related while testing or it'll blow out and make your oil bubble. 
Should be 2 lines, one to the bottom of the intake manifold to the T and the one going to the TIP on a factory setup. You can buy a rubber plug at advance auto for the hole in the TIP unless you have something to cap off the hockey puck lookin thing


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (ghostinator)*

VW Tech manuel states not to induce more than 6-7 lbs of air into the pcv system or leaks/damage may result. Follow what ghostinator said and disconnect everything.


----------



## mrtoofast4u (May 27, 2009)

How do I remove the dipstick housing? I broke mine and need to replace it but can't get the housing off.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (mrtoofast4u)*

It's just pressed on. You should be able to pull it off. If it won't budge, just break it.


----------



## geoff87 (Sep 19, 2008)

what if you break it off and some pieces fall into the metal end of the dipstick tube?? as in, falls into the oil pan?!?!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

geoff87 said:


> what if you break it off and some pieces fall into the metal end of the dipstick tube?? as in, falls into the oil pan?!?!


1) Don't do that.

2) have some long needle nose and a flashlight handy.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

geoff87 said:


> what if you break it off and some pieces fall into the metal end of the dipstick tube?? as in, falls into the oil pan?!?!


That's what happened to me when I installed my intake manifold spacer years ago. I broke the tube accidentally during the install. You've gotta pull the oil pan and get all the pieces out...


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

ColoradoSoul03 said:


> That's what happened to me when I installed my intake manifold spacer years ago. I broke the tube accidentally during the install. You've gotta pull the oil pan and get all the pieces out...


 Agreed. It's hard to tell if anything got down in the pan without pulling it. Better of pulling the pan and making sure it's all cleaned out.


----------

